# 1920's Hawthorne Flyer for sale



## steeletj (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 1920's Flyer that I am ready to part with. Trying to bring bike collection down to my favorites and want to focus on getting my 1890's victor safety up and running.

The bike is all original including clad wooden rims with chain pattern tires, grips, seat, paint. The tire valves are not great, but i bet you could get them riding pretty easy.  The bike does not include the light.
I would like $400 plus shipping.

I also have a set of 28" clincher wheels that I got so I could use this bike as a rider.  They seem to be ccm rims laced with a morrow rear hub and a new departure front. The tires are badly cracked, but a they are cheap to replace.
 I would take $150.

I would consider trading or partial trades for  1890's Victor rear wheel, all white balloon tires in good shape, 1941 Elgin seat in good condition, Early frames of interest, any interesting bike.


Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2012)

Tim, here are pics of the U.S. United states cycle and straight pull wheels.... bri.


----------



## Volkswarten (May 17, 2012)

*you still have the 28" clincher wheels? If you part with the bike I like light, batry*

Hi if you still have the 28" clincher wheels and part out the bike I need the truss fork if are 28", the light horn and battery, you tell me my zip is 00612 to calculate shipping. thanks!!




steeletj said:


> I have a 1920's Flyer that I am ready to part with. Trying to bring bike collection down to my favorites and want to focus on getting my 1890's victor safety up and running.
> 
> The bike is all original including clad wooden rims with chain pattern tires, grips, seat, paint. The tire valves are not great, but i bet you could get them riding pretty easy.  The bike does not include the light.
> I would like $400 plus shipping.
> ...


----------



## MOTOmike (May 29, 2012)

*Hawthorne Flyer*

Hi Tim,
Are you there?  
I have questions about your bike.
Please pm me or call me (708) 341-1481
Thanks,
Mike


----------

